# Simplicity Sovereign Hydro 18...electrical



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

My simplicity sovereign hydro 18 has no spark, I'm guessing that the coil went bad but don't know where it is or if my guess is correct. Any help would be greatly sppreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The coil is located inside the cooling fan housing.

The low oil sensor will also shut off the ignition, as will a faulty ignition switch.

Take the engine number and go to Kohler's website and download the engine manual, should be free.

Once you have the manual for the engine it will be much easier to troubleshoot.


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you RC I will do that right away


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok pulled out the motor so i could access the fan shroud and found a couple things that needed to be fixed as well. The rubber love joint on the drive shaft was missing a nut so one of the bolts has been rattling around and looked like it went through a pencil sharpener which explains the odd noise. I decided to rebuild the whole motor as there are a few oil leaks on top of the fact I lost spark. I will replace any bad electricle parts along the way


----------



## Michigun (Jul 20, 2015)

I need to know where is the best place to buy a master rebuild kit for this motor. Maybe a stroker crank while I have it apart with a crank gear that is keyed.


----------

